# arkkitehtuuri on todella tullut laajalti tunnetuksi



## kirppu

Hei!

I found this sentence:
arkkitehtuuri on todella tullut laajalti tunnetuksi

I thought that it should be "arkkitehtuurilta". Perhaps it is due to the translatiivi? Can I say

arkkitehtuurilta on todella tullut laajalti tunnetu?

Kiitos!


----------



## Hakro

kirppu said:


> Can I say
> 
> arkkitehtuurilta on todella tullut laajalti tunnetu?


If you say so, nobody understands you.

arkkitehtuuri - the architecture
on - has
todella - really
tullut - become
laajalti - widely
tunnetuksi - known

I hope this helps. If not, please ask again.


----------



## kirppu

But I can say "milnulta on tullut lääkäri" or was it "minusta ~"? I try to make sense of the "X became Y" with tulla. I do not understand why you can use the nominatiivi with "tulla". Can I say "minä tulen asianajajaksi"? Or "minä tulen vanhaksi"? This sound very foreign to me.


----------



## Hakro

kirppu said:


> But I can say "milnulta on tullut lääkäri" or was it "minusta ~"? I try to make sense of the "X became Y" with tulla. I do not understand why you can use the nominatiivi with "tulla". Can I say "minä tulen asianajajaksi"? Or "minä tulen vanhaksi"? This sound very foreign to me.


In Finnish there are always two ways to say the same thing here:

_Minu*s*ta on tullut lääkäri_
or
_Minä olen tullut lääkäriksi
_ 
(In fact, neither of these sentences is used in normal speech, but grammatically they are perfect.)

In the same way you can say:

_Minä tulen vanhaksi - minusta tulee vanha _(I'm getting old)
_Minä tulen asianajajaksi - minusta tulee asianajaja_ (I'll become a lawyer)

But note also that:
_Minä olen tullut lääkäriksi_ may mean that "I've come as a doctor..."
_Minä tulen asianajajaksi _- "I'll be the lawyer..."

It's complicated but don't hesitate to ask again.


----------



## kirppu

Great, thank you. That was exactly what I was wondering about. 

A last question: 
Is there a second construction possible with "arkkitehtuuri" and "tunnettu"?
Like "arkkitehtuurista ..." ? If this is not the case, is there a simple rule, e.g. the "minusta tulee"-construction goes only with persons, not with things?


----------



## Hakro

No problems with architecture, either:

_arkkitehtuuri on todella tullut laajalti tunnetuksi_
or
_arkkitehtuurista on todella tullut laajalti tunnettua_

(Note that in this sentence you have to use the partitive case: _tunnettu*a*_.)


----------



## sakvaka

An old grammar rule says that the translative can only be used if an action changes existing facts and doesn't create something new.

_Talo korotettiin kaksikerroksiseksi. _The house was heightened (to) two stories high.
_Talosta tehtiin kaksikerroksinen. _The house was built two stories high.

_Arkkitehtuuri on todella tullut laajalti tunnetuksi.
Minusta tulee asianajaja.

_But I don't think modern Finns can sense any difference. Yet "minä tulen asianajajaksi" sounds very strange in my ears... 

I would follow the old instruction, _vanhassa vara parempi_.  But no one will notice if you don't follow it.


----------



## Hakro

sakvaka said:


> An old grammar rule says that the translative can only be used if an action changes existing facts and doesn't create something new.
> 
> _Talo korotettiin kaksikerroksiseksi. _The house was heightened (to) two stories high.
> _Talosta tehtiin kaksikerroksinen. _The house was built two stories high.


I've never heard about such a rule, and I've never seen it in my grammar books.

If we use the verb _rakentaa_ we have to say:

_Talo rakennettiin kaksikerroksiseksi__. _The house was built two stories high. (Something new was created.)

_Talosta rakennettiin kaksikerroksinen _sounds very strange to me, although it's grammatically correct.


----------



## sakvaka

The rule is based on the concept of _predicative adverbials_. They indicate the condition of something, and the case is essive or translative. However, predicate adverbial always refers to a change. 

Examples for essive have been discussed earlier on this forum (here).

Have a look at these examples. Doesn't it feel natural to use nominative in the first one?

_Äidin neulomista villasukista tuli liian ahtaat._ (PVE)
_Kun poika kasvoi, villasukat kävivät ahtaiksi._ (PV. ADV)


----------



## Hakro

_Äidin neulomista villasukista tuli liian ahtaat. 
Äiti neuloi villasukat liian ahtaiksi._

Where's the difference? 

(PS. Jos sanotaan _Äidin neulomista villasukista tuli liian ahtaat,_ ei voi olla varma, olivatko ne liian ahtaat alunperin vai tulivatko ne liian ahtaiksi myöhemmin. Vrt. _Äidin neulomista villasukista tuli liian ahtaat, kun poika kasvoi._)


----------



## sakvaka

Exactly. This rule has good foundations, but people have already forgotten how to use it. Nowadays it doesn't really matter what to say, but still I find some phrases more natural than the other options (eg. Minusta tulee diplomi-insinööri, sukista tuli valmiina liian ahtaat, sukat tulivat myöhemmin ahtaiksi...). The source for this feeling must be the sense of predicative adverbials, even if they have died out 50 years ago. 

I sense no difference in your sentence, but this is the historical basis. At some point, only one of them was accepted for a certain context. This fact revealed the ideas and the context behind your "ambiguous" post scriptum sentences. The essive is a more modern trace.


----------



## Hakro

En nyt haluaisi kinata tästä asiasta, mutta mielestäni tuollaista sääntöä ei ole eikä sillä ole mitään perusteita. Jopa omat esimerkkisi puhuvat tätä "sääntöä" vastaam.

Vaihtoehtoisilla muodoilla voi olla myös vivahde-ero, esimerkiksi:
_Minä tulen vanhaksi
Minusta tulee vanha
_
Mihin viittaat essiivillä? Sehän ei ole näissä lauseissa esiintynyt.


----------



## sakvaka

Essiivihän on translatiivin sisarussijamuoto. Ne kuuluvat erottamattomasti yhteen.

Essiivinen predikatiiviadverbiaali taitaa osoittaa vielä säilymisen merkkejä. Jos sanomme "vesi on lämmintä", on merkitys aivan eri kuin lauseessa "vesi on lämpimänä". Jälkimmäinen viitaa jonkinasteiseem muutokseen: joko vesi on ollut aiemmin kylmää tai sen olotila on muuten väliaikainen.

Klassikkoesimerkki on myös erottelu sairaana/sairas. Toinen viittaa pysyvään (mieli)sairauteen, toinen taas esim. flunssaan. On kyllä totta, että ihmiset sekoittavat näitä. Se ei kuitenkaan ole sijamuodon tarkoitus.

Ehkä hieman kömpelöä olisi viedä vastaava esimerkki translatiiviin, mutta kokeillaan.

_Minusta tulee sairas.
Minä tulen sairaaksi._

Vivahde-ero on enää vain pieni, siinä olet oikeassa. Sitä paitsi tällöin käytetään mieluummin sairastua-verbiä.


----------

